# Post Your Picture



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

Here is me

now you


----------



## buckytom (Aug 23, 2006)

you're a black cat?

who's that creepy kid behind you? (just kidding)


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

oh him
he's my slave
when i want something to eat i make him make it for me


----------



## Dove (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow !! Look at those dark green eyes !

Just click on the whatever you call it on my post. ( senior Moment...LOL)
Marge and Dove


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

You can see a lot of us in the members photos. Just go through there and you will see. Also, go through the member's photos and see where the traveling apron is.


----------



## MJ (Aug 23, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> You can see a lot of us in the members photos. Just go through there and you will see. Also, go through the member's photos and see where the traveling apron is.


Great pic texasgirl!

Nice bass.


----------



## QSis (Aug 23, 2006)

Me with a mint julep in a martini glass, on Kentucky Derby day, this past May.

Should have had the picture taken with the PRETTY view of my backyard behind me!

Lee


----------



## BlueCat (Aug 23, 2006)

Here I am.

BC


----------



## pdswife (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm over in the traveling apron....


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2006)

*That's Me on the Left*

http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=371&c=3


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

look its andy! :P
now i feel young
heehee
:P


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2006)

You're definitely young!


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

Is it bad?
Am i gonna be hated for it?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2006)

Don't worry, you'll grow out of it eventually.  There will be some pain along the way.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

Uh oh.. What kind of pain?
You guys arn't gonna make fun of me, are you?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 23, 2006)

We will if you want us to.  

I was referring to the pain of becoming an adult and experiencing life.


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh
No i don't want you to make fun of me.
I'm hoping for compliments... for being a young chef who knows ..enough about cooking


----------



## corazon (Aug 24, 2006)

Here I am holding sleeping Callum.  This is about half an hour from where we live.  We went on a beautiful hike and Callum was beat by the end.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 24, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> That's Me on the Left
> http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=371&c=3


 
Glad you clarified that, Andy


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

you never know
i know a girl named andy


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> you never know
> i know a girl named andy


 
I knew Andy M is a guy. Besides, never heard of a man named Suzanne myself


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

You havn't?
Where are you from!?








jk


----------



## mish (Aug 24, 2006)

Here I am:

http://www.imdb.com/gallery/mptv/1382/9503_0003.jpg?path=gallery&path_key=0078721&seq=12


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow Mish. Anyone ever tell you that you look JUST like Bo Derek ???? lol

<-----  I'm over there


----------



## crewsk (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey middie! 

<----I'm over there too!!


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2006)

lol Crewsk. Thanks for the laugh btw. I needed it.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 24, 2006)

Any time my dear friend, any time!


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

weird ppl....

go canada avatar 
i was gonna put a netherlands one
but it was animated and the site wouldnt let me


----------



## crewsk (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey, we're not weird, just very very special!


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah what Crewsk said ! We're special and that's why people like use !


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

ok
I can dig it
I'm special too 
I like music!
Listen to my music


----------



## The Z (Aug 24, 2006)

.
.
.
.
.
<----- Here's me 'n my dog.


----------



## cara (Aug 24, 2006)

Z, you look soooo young ;o)


----------



## cara (Aug 24, 2006)

goboenomo said:
			
		

> weird ppl....
> 
> go canada avatar
> i was gonna put a *netherlands* one
> but it was animated and the site wouldnt let me


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

i know you can post them
but it said you can't use animated avatars


----------



## vagriller (Aug 24, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> I knew Andy M is a guy. Besides, never heard of a man named Suzanne myself



Remember the Johnny Cash song "Boy Named Sue?"


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a pic somewhere on here,hmm?


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

my dad was named after him
but i have no clue who he is 
im too young


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 24, 2006)

Here I am at a Blues Concert........there is a plain clothes officer following me.


----------



## jkath (Aug 24, 2006)

Here I am - with the infamous Traveling Apron

Click here: Discuss Cooking - Cooking Photo Gallery - Jkath's Traveling Apron


----------



## buckytom (Aug 25, 2006)

this is me from christmas of '04. http://www.discusscooking.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=280&c=3

sorry, no more recent close ups. i'm always the one taking the pictures. i did manage to post one of me  in the travelling apron as well.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 25, 2006)

I remember that pic Bucky, one of my favourites!!   How is your precious young lad doing these days?  We haven't seen him for a while!!


----------



## corazon (Aug 25, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I remember that pic Bucky, one of my favourites!! How is your precious young lad doing these days? We haven't seen him for a while!!


Yeah!  Lets see more photos of your boy, Bucky!


----------



## jkath (Aug 25, 2006)

Your boy is so adorable, buckytom! But, you really need to stop feeding him clothing...........


----------



## buckytom (Aug 25, 2006)

yes, i guess you're right jkath.

how's about an apple (and who needs to remove it from the tree. it conveniently just hangs there at my level...)


----------



## wasabi (Aug 25, 2006)

Look how tall he is! Look how cute he is! Aunty Wasabi sends you a big hug. Watch out, Bucky..............he's going to have girls calling him up before you know it.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 25, 2006)

Here is a pic of me in my first wieghtbuilding compitition.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 25, 2006)

Uhh, TATTRAT, there are 4 of them guys there.  Which one are you?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 25, 2006)

LOL! The not-so-svelt "white guy".LOL!


----------



## VickiQ (Aug 26, 2006)

Buckytom!!!!!
What a great picture!!!!!.He sure is getting tall!!!
Lots of love and energy to you and yours, Vicki


----------



## jkath (Aug 26, 2006)

Oooooooooooooooooooooh, your boy is sooooooooooooooo darling, bucky!

TATTRAT.....thanks to you I have coffee up my  nose.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 26, 2006)

this is my Wife and I last year, the day of our daughters christening, and yes, I`ve had many a good BBQ in that back garden


----------

